# kann ich meinen Beitrag wieder löschen?



## andi32 (18. Juni 2007)

sss


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: kann ich meinen Beitrag wieder löschen?*

Hallo Andy,

Du kannst hier im Forum Beiträge noch eine Zeit lang editieren. 
Richtig 100%ig löschen kann sie nur ein Moderator oder Experte.


----------

